# installing RNS-315...



## BadViking (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm installing an RNS-315 from a 2012 Golf Gti into my new 2011 Eos. Do I need to recode or change something with VCDS?


----------



## Mr. Panda (Jan 7, 2019)

Ypu may only need the security code, that was the case on my Passat last weekend.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

You will need the code


----------



## skemems (Apr 8, 2007)

BadViking said:


> I'm installing an RNS-315 from a 2012 Golf Gti into my new 2011 Eos. Do I need to recode or change something with VCDS?


will be doing the same thing. Any updates on how it went and whats needed. Or anyone else know?...


----------

